
Is Mark Zuckerberg Killing Silicon Valley? - kanamekun
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/08/mark-zuckerberg-competition-silicon-valley
======
Bucephalus355
Microsoft was pretty infamous for his behavior in the 90's. They'd send down
some VP, pretend they'd be interesting in acquiring your company, and then
suddenly stop responding to your emails.

2 months later, they'd release a product exactly like yours and dare you to
sue them.

